# Chapman & Willan's m.v. Brighton (1960)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Does anybody have any details/history/pics of Chapman & Willan's *BRIGHTON* 6073grt built in 1960

Thanks in advance

Regards

NigelC


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Ciao
Built Short Brothers Ltd,Sunderland,for C.& W.ltd Newcastle Upon-The-Tyne
6,073 g.t. 11,000 d.w. 476.2 ft l.o.a-60,25 ft Breadth-25,95 ft draught,3 cyl,Doxford diesel by N.E.M,3,150 b.h.p. 11 knots. (Thumb) 
Gp


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Addition :BRIGHTON -70-KAPTAYANNI-73-MAREANTES-75-LOUKIA-76 and finnally MELPO ,laid up in 1980 i suppose scrapped few time after. (*)) 
Gp


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Tanker

Many thanks for the info

Fills and few gaps

Regards

Nigel


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

addition info on Chapmans who started a new build program at Shorts Sunderland in 1955 the first two delivered was the Lynton & Scorton, 1957 followed by the Grainton in 1958. then came the Amberton & Norton in 1959, and the last two was the Clearton & Brighton in 1960 the ships known as the severn sisters, I sailed in the Lynton and Clearton I done 16 month trip on lynton & 4 month trip on the Clearton, I also done 13 months on the Ingleton in 1958/9. all the sister were practically identical cheers Seemore.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Seemore

Many thanks

NigelC


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Brighton"was in the news in 1961. When Shaw Savill's "Runic" was wrecked on Middleton Reef on 19 February the "Brighton"stood by until salvage tugs arrived. She then went on her merry way, the remains of the "Runic" are still there.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Dave

that was how my interest in her commenced from her involvement with the Runic

Thanks

Regards

NigelC


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Following on from above info
Sold in 81 renamed Despoula k. (Greece)
Wrecked 2.9.81 14 miles off Monrovia in position 06.30N.10.57W. after breaking adrift in heavy seas whilst bound in tow from Monrovia to Yugoslavia where she was to be broken up.
Taken from the book Chapmans Of Newcastle by John Lingwood & Harold Appleyard
Cheers 
Spartan.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Spartan

Many thanks for the info even if it was a sad end

Regards

NigelC


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Does anyone have a photo of the SS Grainton (the old one) pre 1958. She was sold to Buries Markes and renamed La Bahia in 1957.

Any info gratefully received.

Corsea.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi John

Sorry can't help you there although there is propably one in the book Spartan mentioned, the ISBN no. 0905617355.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi John,
There is a photo of the GRAINTON in the book Chapman of Newcastle with the following information
Renamed 
LA BAHIA May 57
SAN JOHN in 61 (Lebanon flag) On the 4th October that year she stranded 20 miles N.W.of Churchill on voyage from Tyne to Churchill declared a C.T.L.She was however repaired an renamed LEDRA in 65.Wrecked on the 11th November 67 on voyage from Madras to Poland.
Cheers 
Spartan


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Nigel,

Thanks for the info on the book.

Regards, John.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Spartan,

Thank you for the info on the fate of the La Bahia. She certainly had a rough time after leaving the Buries Markes flag.

Thanks again, John.


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

*Chapman&Willan Brighton*

Sailed as 2/Eng on the Brighton Aug 67 to April 68. Prior to that I coasted the Ingleton(ex Thisle Line) and the Amberton.

Brighton was typical 3 cyl Doxford not built for speed but kept going. Chapmans had a poor reputation however after coasting the Amberton they agreed to pay me at collage for 6 weeks to complete 2nds ticket, which I passed. Joined the Brighton with new 2nds ticket and the Chief was most upset as he lost his bonus for sailing with dispensation second. They had a Superintendent called Coates, a great guy, I met up with him in later life when I was working ashore. he was one of the old school.


----------



## fazak (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Seemore
I sailed on the Lynton from June 1970 until December 1970. I joined her in Antwerp from the London pool office. Not many from the London pool had heard of her but they said Chapmans had a bad reputation.I was a bit shocked when I arrived at the ship side as I had been led to beleive she was a modern ship with all the luxuries such as a crew bar and air conditioning. Still I was given the oppurtunity by the skipper to return home if I wished but as I was skint at the time I signed on.She was a rough old ship but I remember a few good times.I have a photo somewhere I will dig it out and post it on the forum.
Roy.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

John Edward Thomlinson. I know its a long time ago you asked for pic of ss Grainton. Could this be her:- 
www.blueislanddivers.com/divesite/grainton.htm
Picture.
All the best.
Barney.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Image of M/V Brighton (1960) now on site.courtesy of Alan J Hawker British Merchant Navy.
Clive.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

John Edward Tomlinson said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the SS Grainton (the old one) pre 1958. She was sold to Buries Markes and renamed La Bahia in 1957.
> 
> Any info gratefully received.
> 
> Corsea.


Hi-- would this vessel be the one you seek?:

http://www.allatsea.cx/images/ships/GRAINTON.jpg


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Fazak. I have had a bit experience of Chapman, Ingleton Feb 1958 to March 1959. Lynton March 1961 to June 1962. Riverton Aug 1962 to Nov 1962Clearton March 1963 to June 1963. nick name chatty Chapmans rough & ready but some great experiences. The Lynton run aground at Nagoya full cargo of Pollards from BA. 3 months in dry dock Tamano pay off day was the day of reckoning. Any photos of Lynton would be welcome. take care Seemore


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Seemore,
Not the best shot, but is this the one your looking for?


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Ruud 
Many thanks for the photo of Lynton she was a fine ship, full crew from the North East she was a happy ship the 16 months trip I did on her, 
Cheers 
Alf (seemore)


----------



## galley (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi I was reading about the SS Grainton I served on the MV Grainton as a steward in 1961 calling at America Panama Cuba Japan Australia Newzealand Aden and back to the uk.The ships captain had his wife on board and it was a happy ship somuch I jioned up for another trip which took me to Buenos Aires sadly with a new captain who for some reason did not like my face I had an injured toe and it was swollen and needed hospital treatment he saw his chance to off load me in Buenos Aires where I remained in hospital for six weeks the crew visited me regulary but the skipper just made sure that my gear was off the ship before it left Buenos Aires he never even paid a visit.I wonder what happend to the crew.


----------



## neil woodward (Mar 5, 2010)

Seemore said:


> addition info on Chapmans who started a new build program at Shorts Sunderland in 1955 the first two delivered was the Lynton & Scorton, 1957 followed by the Grainton in 1958. then came the Amberton & Norton in 1959, and the last two was the Clearton & Brighton in 1960 the ships known as the severn sisters, I sailed in the Lynton and Clearton I done 16 month trip on lynton & 4 month trip on the Clearton, I also done 13 months on the Ingleton in 1958/9. all the sister were practically identical cheers Seemore.


Hi
My dad was MD of Chapman and Willan, and it was my mother who launched the Clearton in Sunderland!
I have quite a few photos of launches of the various vessels, finishing up with the Demeterton in1967

Neil Woodward


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello everyone. Here is BRIGHTON from an original slide and LA BAHIA which I photographed in the Canada Dock, part of the Surrey Commercial Group-London. I took this circa 1960.


----------



## Stumps (Aug 5, 2009)

*Chapman's 'BRIGHTON'*

Scorcher - That is a shot you must have taken opposite Tate & Lyle's , Silvertown berth , they like to call it now Thames Refinery. Bloody awful place to be , especially on a wet night in winter (Jester)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Stumps said:


> Scorcher - That is a shot you must have taken opposite Tate & Lyle's , Silvertown berth , they like to call it now Thames Refinery. _ Bloody awful place to be , especially on a wet night in winter _(Jester)


Ah!!! with the delicate fragrance of rendered horse bones at Knights Castile
factory nearby Stumps. Not forgetting the raw sewage slopping up on the 'beach'. I had my Fishermans Friends to neutralize them though.(Thumb)


----------



## Stumps (Aug 5, 2009)

*Chapman's, 'Brighton'*

cheers , Scorcher - I was just devouring a rather tasty Ham sandwich and your reply brought back those "fragrant memories" (Thumb)


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

(Eat)


Stumps said:


> cheers , Scorcher - I was just devouring a rather tasty Ham sandwich and your reply brought back those "fragrant memories" (Thumb)


Stumps....here is a link..zoom in to your location. ; http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveumpire/4422821756/sizes/l/


----------



## Stumps (Aug 5, 2009)

Many thanks for that picture , Scorcher - Many memories and really a wonderful picture when the Royals were at their height. Look at them now , very sad. Thanks again.


----------



## Rayhibberd (Oct 11, 2011)

hi all,
i was\acatering boy on the BRIGHTON in 1966.
joined in manchester in Feb and broke my neck in MIKAII in Nagasaki bay in Aug of the same year, 4 months in Japanese hospital (KYUSHU ROSAI) then flown back to UK.
NEEDLESS TO SAY , END OF SAILING FOR ME, now reside in a wheelchair 45 years\later.......
take care out there
Ray


----------

